# HardHats and chaps



## TreEmergencyB (May 2, 2009)

How maney of you guys actully wear hardhats/climbing helmets EVERYDAY unforutlly i can say everyday it doesnt come out

What about chaps been doing trees for about 3 year worked for a couple compainies and never even seen chaps on the truck anyone like to wear them?


----------



## Bermie (May 2, 2009)

ALWAYS wear a helmet...chaps/chainsaw pants, more often than not...ALWAYS wear chainsaw boots.


----------



## James Retzlaff (May 2, 2009)

I always wear my hardhat until the chipper is off all the hangers are out and all that's left is a little bit of raking. As for the chaps there way to hot for me to wear them all the time. When I've got fire mitigation jobs their always on... or when I just know when I get done running the saw that day my arms will still be vibrating for the next hour or two. On most day to day work chaps are in the climbing bag but only come out if I think I will be doing tons of chainsaw work.


----------



## tree md (May 2, 2009)

I always wear my helmet. I have never even put a pair of chaps on.

I didn't use to wear a helmet. No one wore them when I was coming up in the trade. I do always wear one now, especially doing storm work. There was a 70 YO man killed here last year by a falling hanger. He had been in business for 40 years. He was lowering a limb for his climber and a hanger shook out and hit him in the head. They said a hard hat would have saved him.

I have never even seen a pair of chaps on the truck of any of the services I have worked for in the past. I have only seen one person ever wear a pair of chaps in the field.


----------



## md_tree_dood (May 2, 2009)

I ALWAYS wear a hardhat until I'm in the truck driving away.

I ALWAYS wear chaps if I'm running a chainsaw


----------



## ozzy42 (May 2, 2009)

tree md said:


> I always wear my helmet. I have never even put a pair of chaps on.
> 
> I didn't use to wear a helmet. No one wore them when I was coming up in the trade. I do always wear one now, especially doing storm work. There was a 70 YO man killed here last year by a falling hanger. He had been in business for 40 years. He was lowering a limb for his climber and a hanger shook out and hit him in the head. They said a hard hat would have saved him.
> 
> I have never even seen a pair of chaps on the truck of any of the services I have worked for in the past. I have only seen one person ever wear a pair of chaps in the field.





same here,brain bucket keeps me from bumping my noggin.
I keep the saw away from my legs,should be common sense.
They don'y make chaps for your neck, i dont think,,,,,so same thing,,,keep the saw away from your neck.


----------



## Guarddog1 (May 2, 2009)

I always wear a hardhat with ear muffs and a face shield I put chaps on before anything else I actually got my knee cap once two cuts about 1/8 wide and 1 1/2 long it did not hurt a lot but sucked none the less. Duct taped it and went back to work I needed to get the land clear for the site work. I did not think the hospital would be able to stitch it on my knee the 1/8 inch of skin was just gone. Never again people can pick on me all they want about how the safety stuff looks but I could not imagine my little men without a dad.


----------



## tomtrees58 (May 2, 2009)

always have Ben climber for 34 years now tom trees


----------



## Rftreeman (May 2, 2009)

I don't wear a hard hat unless I'm working directly under the climber and chaps, I wear them sometimes if I think about the stitches that I got a few years ago.


----------



## Mikecutstrees (May 2, 2009)

If I'm making more than 3 cuts with the chainsaw I put on chaps. I wear my helmet whenever working under trees or in a tree. I usually just wear muffs if chipping..... Mike


----------



## treeoperations (May 2, 2009)

petzl helmet for just climbing and hand saw pruning, hard hat muffs and face sheild for work with the chainsaw and all ways got chaps on with the saw, my worst cuts have been with my silky and i want to keep it that way. i have seen chain saw cuts and they are 1 hell of a mess and very rarely can they be stitched


----------



## motoroilmccall (May 2, 2009)

I'll plead the 5th... Along with the rest on the guys on our crew. If its a windy day and we're doing tree's with hangers I'll put one on, even if nobody else does. The chaps unfortunately stay in the tool box of my truck. The only thing I really use a saw for on the ground is bucking up rounds, I let the other lowly's take care of the brush. In the bucket I really don't need chaps.


----------



## RRSsawshop (May 2, 2009)

*Hard hat and Chaps*

Every time and all the time!!!! :angrysoapbox:


----------



## Groundman One (May 2, 2009)

Hardhat, safety glasses, and steel toe boots 100% of the time. 

Chaps and chainsaw boots 0% of the time.

After eight-years, I've finally got my climber wearing a hardhat. _(A rock climbing helmet actually, but I simply cannot get him to wear glasses. Idiot that he is.)_


----------



## Bearcreek (May 2, 2009)

Me and the guy's I work with started wearing helmets when one of the guys pulled a friction saver out of a crotch and beaned himself good. We're pretty sure he had a minor concussion from it. Its saved me some nasty bumps since then. Its not just the guys under the climber that need them. I have not had a pair of chaps on since I started learning to run a saw when I was 13.


----------



## TreEmergencyB (May 2, 2009)

Wow kinda suprised with how maney people actully wear hats' all of the time i need to get my self a new climbing helmet i no have a hard hat wit a chin strap that was donated to me its old and uncomfy. as for chaps i didnt think that maney people did i dont think i ever seen anyone in the feild except cpl loggers i know where tem


----------



## Rftreeman (May 2, 2009)

I might add this, when I worked for the big company, if you got caught with out your glasses it was one day at home and written warning for first offense and 3 day the second and fired if caught again same for hard except you only got one warning then good bye as for chaps they had the same rules as glasses and running the bucket without you safety belt and lanyard was fired on the spot walk to your car but you could smoke dope allday and get away with it, go figure...


----------



## tree md (May 2, 2009)

TreEmergencyB said:


> Wow kinda suprised with how maney people actully wear hats' all of the time i need to get my self a new climbing helmet i no have a hard hat wit a chin strap that was donated to me its old and uncomfy. as for chaps i didnt think that maney people did i dont think i ever seen anyone in the feild except cpl loggers i know where tem



Check out the black diamond helmets. Nice, lightweight, comfy and won't break the bank.

Here's the one I use:

http://www.blackdiamondequipment.com/gear/half_dome.php

I think REI has them for 25% off right now.


----------



## TreEmergencyB (May 2, 2009)

tree md said:


> Check out the black diamond helmets. Nice, lightweight, comfy and won't break the bank.
> 
> Here's the one I use:
> 
> ...



only 60 bucks :censored: ima bout to order one they pretty expensive elsewhere but i do want one that not gonna bother me all day anyone else got good helmet ideas


----------



## Kunes (May 2, 2009)

i wear a hardhat when felling trees olny. 
i always wear gloves (not chainsaw specific)
And alwwwways wear my steel toes.

i should wear chaps but uh. i like to keep the saw as far away all the time. and like ozzy said theres no chaps for your neck.


----------



## treemandan (May 2, 2009)

It puts the helmet on. If you got something going on and you don't have a hat? Why?

I can't remember ever coming close to cutting my lower extremties but I know there are those who can't help it. I would wear the chaps if I beleived they would be required. Also, if I was around other people with saws I would wear steel plated armour. Hey, I start to freak if someone is riding my rear in the wawa store line.
I do remember almost cutting someone's achilles tendon. The guy walked up behind and past me while I was yanking the pull cord of a 44 on the ground. I was still young back then and have since stopped starting the 44 on the ground. The snap-shot in my mind still gives me the chills.
Maybe knowing that they can fix tendons now will make me feel better.

Back to this helmet bit, so long and drawn out for years and years: Personally, and this is what I tell the groundies, I say" You guys seem to think I am pretty good huh? Always, getting the rope just right, putting the cut in good, not sending down crap that don't go, right ?" 
Of course they agree at this point which is when I add, " Well let me know if you change your mind about that when I screw up and drop this pulley on yer head"


----------



## Kunes (May 2, 2009)

treemandan said:


> It puts the helmet on. If you got something going on and you don't have a hat? Why?



It puts the lotion on the skin (sorry couldn't help it)

How many people honestly always started there saw on the ground or in there crotch? i just can't do it.


----------



## tree md (May 2, 2009)

Kunes said:


> It puts the lotion on the skin (sorry couldn't help it)
> 
> How many people honestly always started there saw on the ground or in there crotch? i just can't do it.



Well I normally start mine in a tree so the ground thing is out...


----------



## HorseShoeInFork (May 2, 2009)

I always wear chaps. Just part of the routine now. If they did nothing else they keep the bar oil and gas of my jeans. I nicked by knee with a pair on one day. Probably would have been 25-30 stitches if not for them. Helmet depends on the job. Some places require you to wear a hard hat if you set foot on the site. If I'm chipping it's helmet with earmuffs. Keeps the limbs from slapping my head and ears plus I don't have to listen to the noisy thing. But always at a minimum it's chaps, rubber earplugs, clear safety glasses. Everyday.


----------



## TreEmergencyB (May 2, 2009)

i was think about starting a thread how do u start ur chain saw. im only 23 so by no means am i old school but my mentor was and the only way to start a saw for me is "drop it" with my hand on the rear handle, should ove seen my new bosses jaw when a skinny guy like me drop started his 66 hehe 



and i never ever ever used that stupid compression button that things for girls or old men


----------



## elmnut (May 2, 2009)

I don't like the way it feels when I get hit in the head.


----------



## Bermie (May 2, 2009)

TreEmergencyB said:


> i was think about starting a thread how do u start ur chain saw. im only 23 so by no means am i old school but my mentor was and the only way to start a saw for me is "drop it" with my hand on the rear handle, should ove seen my new bosses jaw when a skinny guy like me drop started his 66 hehe
> 
> 
> 
> and i never ever ever used that stupid compression button that things for girls or old men



Please don't bother, it's been done to death on the chainsaw forum!


----------



## elmnut (May 2, 2009)

Bermie said:


> Please don't bother, it's been done to death on the chainsaw forum!



yeah!


----------



## treemandan (May 2, 2009)

elmnut said:


> I don't like the way it feels when I get hit in the head.



I got blasted a few times, never felt a thing, was pretty loud in there though.


----------



## treemandan (May 2, 2009)

Bermie said:


> Please don't bother, it's been done to death on the chainsaw forum!



Thank God I missed it. But I will say when I saw the kid at the saw shop stick the thing between his legs like that I was a little cornfused. I asked him if he came up with this idea hisself, he said he hadn't and a lot of guys were doing it. He even asked if I would like to try, I said I was not one of those guys.


----------



## treemandan (May 2, 2009)

Kunes said:


> It puts the lotion on the skin (sorry couldn't help it)
> 
> How many people honestly always started there saw on the ground or in there crotch? i just can't do it.



I admit, I tried it, I guess I was feeling experimental, I didn't enjoy it, I didn't do very well and don't want to do it again. I do like to watch though.


----------



## treemandan (May 2, 2009)

TreEmergencyB said:


> Wow kinda suprised with how maney people actully wear hats' all of the time i need to get my self a new climbing helmet i no have a hard hat wit a chin strap that was donated to me its old and uncomfy. as for chaps i didnt think that maney people did i dont think i ever seen anyone in the feild except cpl loggers i know where tem



Yeah the first comapny I worked at had them but they would always fall off .I tried to wear them but running like that...
The other places I worked I got poked at for it. One place it was mandatory but again the hat had no straps and they opposed my bike helmet which at least stays on. 
I don't know why someone would go up a shaky dead tree without a hat unless he didn't care whether he lived or died. Trust me, I understand the rationality of those who don't wear a hat and its quite droll, elementary, stupit even. Its getting to the point where I don't want to be around these types.
I was thinking of hitting the army surplus store for a helmet like that, Whoo Hah.


----------



## TreEmergencyB (May 2, 2009)

i dont wear the hat all that often cause i think yea it will help if the friction saver or a biner' smacks you but come on now a 500 branch or peice of wood hard hat aint doing :censored: for your broken neck etc. i say piss on the hard hat stay out from under the tree, eyes on the climber, communication is king, and i usally try to throwball hangers out before we start!!


stand clear?

All clear?

Cutting?

Go head Cut!

then the saw should start


----------



## md_tree_dood (May 3, 2009)

Mikecutstrees said:


> If I'm making more than 3 cuts with the chainsaw I put on chaps. I wear my helmet whenever working under trees or in a tree. I usually just wear muffs if chipping..... Mike



That's pretty sound logic, until you cut yourself on the first cut. Or the second. Or the third.


----------



## md_tree_dood (May 3, 2009)

TreEmergencyB said:


> i dont wear the hat all that often cause i think yea it will help if the friction saver or a biner' smacks you but come on now a 500 branch or peice of wood hard hat aint doing :censored: for your broken neck etc. i say piss on the hard hat stay out from under the tree, eyes on the climber, communication is king, and i usally try to throwball hangers out before we start!!
> 
> 
> stand clear?
> ...



I was running ropes for a guy once, dead piece shattered off the spar, 3" piece 6" long hit the forward part of my helmet, I fell down in a daze. W/out the hard hat, I'd have been getting stitches and lost a day of work.


----------



## TreEmergencyB (May 3, 2009)

md_tree_dood said:


> I was running ropes for a guy once, dead piece shattered off the spar, 3" piece 6" long hit the forward part of my helmet, I fell down in a daze. W/out the hard hat, I'd have been getting stitches and lost a day of work.



right our arborist ropes are LONG stay out from *under* the tree i was the only rope guy for 2 years my mentor taught me, i never once *knock knock* got hit by anything i always try and see whats gonna happen and give my self enough rope to be out of the way, now here and there ur gonna be under the tree but heads up especialy if you see dead wood around, ur climber should let you know if its hollow or what also


----------



## Mapleman (May 3, 2009)

I only wear a hardhat on crane jobs, removals with lots of deadwood, and trees under pressure. And when I wear a hardhat, I wear it coonass style like the Cajun roughnecks do, so I have better visibility. I have been conked a couple of times though. I guess I've been lucky. 

I usually make my ground guys wear them, especially when the chipper is going and they can't hear those headaches. 

I never wear chaps. Most of my injuries have been to the hands--half severed thumb from a kickback; again, same thumb, from my 020; broken fingers; assorted pole and hand saw wounds... 

Since we're talking preventative care here, when is someone going to come out with a vegetable-based bar oil. Sniffing bar oil all day has got to take a toll.


----------



## Raymond (May 3, 2009)

:monkey:


----------



## treemandan (May 3, 2009)

TreEmergencyB said:


> i dont wear the hat all that often cause i think yea it will help if the friction saver or a biner' smacks you but come on now a 500 branch or peice of wood hard hat aint doing :censored: for your broken neck etc. i say piss on the hard hat stay out from under the tree, eyes on the climber, communication is king, and i usally try to throwball hangers out before we start!!
> 
> 
> stand clear?
> ...





YES! That is the rational I was talking about.


----------



## treemandan (May 3, 2009)

TreEmergencyB said:


> right our arborist ropes are LONG stay out from *under* the tree i was the only rope guy for 2 years my mentor taught me, i never once *knock knock* got hit by anything i always try and see whats gonna happen and give my self enough rope to be out of the way, now here and there ur gonna be under the tree but heads up especialy if you see dead wood around, ur climber should let you know if its hollow or what also



Seriously, there are people older than both of us here and they are wearing hats. Please have some respect cause if you don't I will do what I just did to the neighbor's kid's boyfriend which was to sneek up on him and her in the dark and open the car door, stick my smiling face in and say " If you drive this piece of crap with this piece of crap turbo loud muffler on it past my house making all sorts of noise I will cut you car into bits with a torch, God help you if you wake my daughter" 
You can't, won't and shouldn't even be trying to win. Settle down, "It puts that helmet on"


----------



## TreEmergencyB (May 3, 2009)

treemandan said:


> YES! That is the rational I was talking about.



idk maybe im just hard headed...im sure im not the only one that thinks that way sry if you think im stupid but thats just how i think, i have yet to work with someone who wears one often


----------



## TreEmergencyB (May 3, 2009)

treemandan said:


> Seriously, there are people older than both of us here and they are wearing hats. Please have some respect cause if you don't I will do what I just did to the neighbor's kid's boyfriend which was to sneek up on him and her in the dark and open the car door, stick my smiling face in and say " If you drive this piece of crap with this piece of crap turbo loud muffler on it past my house making all sorts of noise I will cut you car into bits with a torch, God help you if you wake my daughter"
> You can't, won't and shouldn't even be trying to win. Settle down, "It puts that helmet on"




i got lots of respect i dont knock anyone for wearing one i should get better at it it is um the law i guess, well ima order me a nice comfy helmet and maybe i will wear it more than the piece of :censored: i got now, thats the biggest reason i dont wear it everyday all day,


----------



## treemandan (May 3, 2009)

TreEmergencyB said:


> i got lots of respect i dont knock anyone for wearing one i should get better at it it is um the law i guess, well ima order me a nice comfy helmet and maybe i will wear it more than the piece of :censored: i got now, thats the biggest reason i dont wear it everyday all day,



There was an earlier thread, not to long ago, something about helmets and if people where wearing them. I didn't bother to add any input there, I thought it was a ludicris topic.
Now, I have to say there are times I don't cover my head, in tiny operations no. Even maybe felling an easy tree BUT if there is dead up there I wear it. I have gone to estimates and told the people not to go out there.
Its just any reasoning for not wearing a helmet is just not reasoning. You should read some of my post in the injury forum before responding anymore. Hell, you should read them all. The ones at ******** are worse for some reason I don't know. Its up to you ( although maybe it shouldn't be)and I know better than to argue this helmet point but really, I was just poking at the rationality, its weak.
I hope your new hat finds your head well, you are probably going to look goofy in it, welcome to the club. 
And welcome to here as well. Pittsburgh huh? OK, how about these girls you mentioned? Got one for me?


----------



## treemandan (May 3, 2009)

And yeah, I can't , for the life of me, figure how those guys keep them helmets on. Much less not keep breaking the earphones. I mean, don't they get caught up a lot up there. I still can't believe it, its an enigma to me, keeps me wondering all the time- no joke. How in the hell...?


----------



## tree md (May 3, 2009)

:stupid:

I know I look goofy in mine. But I'd rather look goofy than be goofy from busting my coconut.


----------



## yibida (May 3, 2009)

RRSsawshop said:


> Every time and all the time!!!! :angrysoapbox:


Well why wouldnt ya, anyone who dosnt wear chainsaw pants at least is only as good as thier worst cut and that may be comin.


----------



## TimberMcPherson (May 3, 2009)

You dont wear a hardhat and chainsaw pants and steel caps, you dont work for me or anywhere around me. The are all the compulsory industry standard here, only hacks and homeowners go without.

You just have to look at the stats on foot, leg and head injurys with arborists and loggers to see why. People claiming they dont need to wear them are like guys trying to argue the world is flat.
It took my dads best mate putting a chainsaw down his face before he would wear a helmet.

To often old dogs learn new tricks only when they see they have to or when its to late.


----------



## TreeClimber57 (May 3, 2009)

Hardhat with visor and ear prtection - 100%. (although I usually have ear protection off - and never use it when felling) Visor usually drop down when saw is on - but have safety glasses on under the visor for rest of times. Usually have steel toe/shank safety boots, and switch to chainsaw boots at times - I prefer my regular safety boots as easy to switch to climbing if needed. Chaps - I do have them but do not normally use them - although I have at times for sure and my guys have them on (at least when I am around).


----------



## TreEmergencyB (May 3, 2009)

treemandan said:


> And welcome to here as well. Pittsburgh huh? OK, how about these girls you mentioned? Got one for me?




I grew up on your side of the state north of philly the girls way better over there...wifey and i been thinkinig about moving back any good tree jobs out there?


----------



## md_tree_dood (May 3, 2009)

This brings up another pet peeve of mine.

Have you seen the commercial where the girl gets out on the side of the road in a dress, fires up a saw and cuts down a phone pole. No chaps, safety glasses, or hearing protection but she has gloves on? What the hell are the gloves supposed to do?

I see homeowners use chainsaws and they always have gloves on and no other PPE. I always wear my chaps, glasses, helmet, and hearing protection when I'm bucking a log, and I never wear gloves. Funny that a pro wears the correct stuff and the homeowner wears the one thing that will do the least good


----------



## TreeClimber57 (May 3, 2009)

md_tree_dood said:


> This brings up another pet peeve of mine.
> 
> Have you seen the commercial where the girl gets out on the side of the road in a dress, fires up a saw and cuts down a phone pole. No chaps, safety glasses, or hearing protection but she has gloves on? What the hell are the gloves supposed to do?
> 
> I see homeowners use chainsaws and they always have gloves on and no other PPE. I always wear my chaps, glasses, helmet, and hearing protection when I'm bucking a log, and I never wear gloves. Funny that a pro wears the correct stuff and the homeowner wears the one thing that will do the least good



You are right on there!! Gloves do very little indeed except keep slivers out of soft smooth hands. On the other hand, I have seen some pro's as well who neglect some of the items you listed. (the most common ones left off are hearing protection and chaps from what I have observed)


----------



## Henry111 (May 3, 2009)

We wear our hardhats,eye protection,chaps, but one thing i havn't used is hearing protection, but i should. but guys we all should wear our PPE all the time. 
and maybe......... just maybe the public will look at us as they should.
I take my proffesion very serious, as well as my safety. I have children to watch grow up. 
WE should'nt be getting cut with saws, our wigs split from falling limbs. Or not wearing the proper safety equipment,that like a transmission shop working on a trans. with nothing but a monkey wrench, NOT VERY PROFFESIONAL. 

ROCK ON but, BEEEEEE SAFE.


----------



## TreEmergencyB (May 3, 2009)

gloves? ha the only time wear gloves is sappy trees ie. spruce pine etc and when I gots to chip throney locast always got my ear muffs on though and glasses always


----------



## outofmytree (May 5, 2009)

TimberMcPherson said:


> You dont wear a hardhat and chainsaw pants and steel caps, you dont work for me or anywhere around me. The are all the compulsory industry standard here, only hacks and homeowners go without.
> 
> You just have to look at the stats on foot, leg and head injurys with arborists and loggers to see why. People claiming they dont need to wear them are like guys trying to argue the world is flat.
> It took my dads best mate putting a chainsaw down his face before he would wear a helmet.
> ...



+1

You don't wear ppe because people laugh at you or it makes you sweaty? Harden up Princess.


----------



## asthesun (May 5, 2009)

no ppe here. cept i have steel-toed wescos and prescription glasses. i think i already posted here that i occasionally will wear my hat when working with really dead trees or when throwing trees into the woods where something might fly back at you. i'm always the one in the tree or bucket, guys down below have to worry more than i do


----------



## treevet (May 7, 2009)

TimberMcPherson said:


> The are all the compulsory industry standard here,
> 
> 
> It took my dads best mate putting a chainsaw down his face before he would wear a helmet.
> .



Seems the arbs most ardent and condescending about wearing of the hardhats etc all the time are the ones that HAVE to wear them themselves.

Wearing them at appropriate times is sensible and prudent but ANSI cannot legislate the wearing of them "sometimes" so you wear them all the time. They also cannot legislate who wears them where, so a guy planting trees wears them all day just as a green groundy wears them rightfully under a dead takedown.

Watch a professional baseball game for example....batter puts on his helmet to hit.....afterwards he goes in the field without it. In some of you guy's worlds .....every fan in the stadium and hotdog salesmen would wear one the whole game.

(on a sidenote) How would your dad's best friend been protected from a chainsaw hitting him in the face by a hardhat.


----------



## asthesun (May 7, 2009)

treevet said:


> Seems the arbs most ardent and condescending about wearing of the hardhats etc all the time are the ones that HAVE to wear them themselves.
> 
> Wearing them at appropriate times is sensible and prudent but ANSI cannot legislate the wearing of them "sometimes" so you wear them all the time. They also cannot legislate who wears them where, so a guy planting trees wears them all day just as a green groundy wears them rightfully under a dead takedown.
> 
> ...




ansi approved faceshield ofc


----------



## treevet (May 7, 2009)

asthesun said:


> ansi approved faceshield ofc



The flipdown ones most used are for eye protection and likely wouldn't stop an electric razor.

I had an employee decades ago run a saw into his face. His problem....drug intoxication (proven) so he did not notice the kickback quadrant.


----------



## pdqdl (May 7, 2009)

*Not another helmet battle!*

This gets beat to death pretty frequently around here. I am rather surprised that anyone on this site still has the guts to admit they don't use a helmet. There seem to be way more non-helmet guys around here than there is tree spikers.

What I see in the field among tree services is WAY more tree spikers than there are hard hat wearers. Go figure.

Myself: I love my hard hat. In fact, I have two. The Stihl hat fills in when I loose track of my favorite, the Husqvarna. I wear it when I mow the yard, cause it has my hearing protection and it lets me walk into the bird feeder by accident when I am looking down.

Chaps: No. Not that I have anything against them, it's just that I always know where the chainsaw is, and where it is going. I can't say that for all the things that fall out of trees. Chaps are pretty good in heavy underbrush, but they also bind up your legs on high stepping maneuvers, and they are certainly hotter in the summertime. Curiously, OSHA seems to require chaps for tree service workers, and I almost never see a tree crew wearing them in my area, even on the utility crews.


----------



## booboo (May 7, 2009)

Hardhat goes on when we get to the job and stays on until chipper is off and all that is left is raking. I've been wearing safety glasses under the face shield of my ground helmet lately as well as in the tree, I just sort of got used to them and don't really notice them anymore unless they are fogging up, then they come off and stay off. I wear chaps for pretty much all ground cutting, if I know I'm going to be on the ground for a while they go on and stay on. Once again, I've sort of gotten used to them, even though they are hot. I cut chaps for the first time ever during the winter, end of the day, tired, chain still spinning and the saw brushed into my thigh. It would have been my leg without chaps, cheap insurance I figure. Steel toe boots most of the time, always if I know I'm going to be staying on the ground.

Got away with one the other day stovepiping down a hung top. It swung back like I expected but faster than I expected and nailed my head hard enough to tear the face shield off the helmet. Without the helmet, that would have hurt a lot more...

Yeah, I'm a bit anal but I don't have a whole lot of scars.


----------



## 046 (May 7, 2009)

safety equipment is a good thing! 

almost never see any tree folks around here use chaps. 
helmets generally but very little chap usage. 

me.. I'm using chaps, helmet, ears, glasses, steel toe boots, kevlar gloves, etc.


----------



## TimberMcPherson (May 7, 2009)

treevet said:


> Seems the arbs most ardent and condescending about wearing of the hardhats etc all the time are the ones that HAVE to wear them themselves.
> 
> Wearing them at appropriate times is sensible and prudent but ANSI cannot legislate the wearing of them "sometimes" so you wear them all the time. They also cannot legislate who wears them where, so a guy planting trees wears them all day just as a green groundy wears them rightfully under a dead takedown.
> 
> ...



Helmet peak would have been the stopper for the saw, not his forhead.

The compulsory thing is a very good point. I sometimes wonder what the worlds vehicle fleet would look like if there was no compulsory safety inspection, they are an expensive PITA but I doubt anyone here would think they are a bad idea in general because we are, or other car users are stupid enough to drive jalopys if we could get away with it.

If it wasnt compulsory I would still wear my petzl helmet, they have over the years saved me from alot of hurt and scars.


----------



## Groundman One (May 7, 2009)

treevet said:


> Seems the arbs most ardent and condescending about wearing of the hardhats etc all the time are the ones that HAVE to wear them themselves.



I don't have to wear one; I'm smart enough to wear one.

I've been grounding for climbers for eleven-years and I know damn well how much a helmet is worth. Not because it's going to save me from a 100lb six-foot limb that comes crashing down, but because it's going to save me from being shaved bald and getting thirty-nine stiches from an inch-thick branch stump that pinballs down the tree from fifty-feet.

My climber is ordering a new seat tomorrow and he's ordering me a kevlar helmet at the same time. Credit card, so I can pay him in two shots. _Sweet!_ It's going to cost me about $200 for the helmet with the ear muffs and face shield.

http://www.baileysonline.com/itemdetail.asp?item=R5 YEL


----------



## TreeClimber57 (May 7, 2009)

Groundman One said:


> Hardhat, safety glasses, and steel toe boots 100% of the time.
> 
> Chaps and chainsaw boots 0% of the time.



Well you have steel toe boots, hopefully "green patch" as well - with steel plate.. 



Groundman One said:


> After eight-years, I've finally got my climber wearing a hardhat. _(A rock climbing helmet actually, but I simply cannot get him to wear glasses. Idiot that he is.)_



Glasses are essential if using any power equipment at all.. Your eye is the most delicate part, and you simply do not want to loose one.. PERIOD.


----------



## asthesun (May 7, 2009)

TreeClimber57 said:


> Well you have steel toe boots, hopefully "green patch" as well - with steel plate..
> 
> 
> 
> Glasses are essential if using any power equipment at all.. Your eye is the most delicate part, and you simply do not want to loose one.. PERIOD.



i have steel toes wescos. they are really essential imo. every time i try to use a non-steel toed boot i regret it. mostly because i find myself stubbing my toe alot, but the steel and good leather has saved my toe a time or two from a saw as well


----------



## Philbert (May 7, 2009)

TreeClimber57 said:


> You are right on there!! Gloves do very little indeed except keep slivers out of soft smooth hands.





TreEmergencyB said:


> gloves? ha the only time wear gloves is sappy trees ie. spruce pine etc and when I gots to chip throney locast always got my ear muffs on though and glasses always



Not counting anti-vibration gloves, or gloves with the cut resistant/chaps material on the left hand, general use work gloves are recommended to protect against contact with the sharp chain (when it is not moving, i.e. adjusting tension, etc.) and from contact with hot surfaces (muffler, bar, chain, etc.). Might also prevent blisters (?).

Some guys I know wear gloves for all work tasks, others . . .

Philbert


----------



## TreeClimber57 (May 7, 2009)

Philbert said:


> Not counting anti-vibration gloves, or gloves with the cut resistant/chaps material on the left hand, general use work gloves are recommended to protect against contact with the sharp chain (when it is not moving, i.e. adjusting tension, etc.) and from contact with hot surfaces (muffler, bar, chain, etc.). Might also prevent blisters (?).
> 
> Some guys I know wear gloves for all work tasks, others . . .
> 
> Philbert



You are correct, I was not suggesting one not wear them, only that normal leather work gloves do little to protect against a moving chain. Now if somebody wants to use to climb, move cut timber, etc.. then great. But it is not necessarily the most important piece of protective gear.


----------



## Groundman One (May 7, 2009)

Philbert said:


> Not counting anti-vibration gloves, or gloves with the cut resistant/chaps material on the left hand, general use work gloves are recommended to protect against contact with the sharp chain (when it is not moving, i.e. adjusting tension, etc.) and from contact with hot surfaces (muffler, bar, chain, etc.). Might also prevent blisters (?).
> 
> Some guys I know wear gloves for all work tasks, others . . .
> 
> Philbert



We use these gloves almost all the time now.







They provide as much protection as Kleenex, but you do keep a good grip on the saw. Especially in the rain. So it's six of one and half-dozen of the other.

Not great for ropping, though.


----------



## asthesun (May 7, 2009)

Groundman One said:


> We use these gloves almost all the time now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i use batting gloves for climbing and whatever else. the leather is thin enough that you can tie knots almost the same as if you were wearing nothing. they allow good grip, but arent sticky like those^^ and are breathable. several downsides tho. they're expensive and they dont last long.


----------



## Mapleman (May 7, 2009)

I used skin diving gloves for a while. Costly, but I loved the feel and workability...


----------



## tree md (May 8, 2009)

Gloves? I call them pus*sy mittens. I, like Shigo, like to " touch trees". Grow a pair fag*gots.


----------



## Groundman One (May 8, 2009)

tree md said:


> Gloves? I call them pus*sy mittens. I, like Shigo, like to " touch trees". Grow a pair fag*gots.



Would you like _another_ cup of coffee while you grit your teeth and flex your testicles?


----------



## tree md (May 8, 2009)

Groundman One said:


> Would you like _another_ cup of coffee while you grit your teeth and flex your testicles?



Groundman One, with all due respect, you are a groundie, I am a climber. Two different worlds. Gloves certainly have their place on the ground but to be honest, I've never seen a good climber wear gloves. My favorite is when I see one break out his Michael Jackson's and commence to climb a tree like a crippled cow on crutches...


----------



## Groundman One (May 8, 2009)

tree md said:


> Groundman One, with all due respect, you are a groundie, I am a climber. Two different worlds. Gloves certainly have their place on the ground but to be honest, I've never seen a good climber wear gloves. My favorite is when I see one break out his Michael Jackson's and commence to climb a tree like a crippled cow on crutches...



I questioned neither your expertise nor your opinion on the issues. I was merely poking fun at your attitude. 

As for *"I've never seen a good climber wear gloves"*; perhaps you haven't. I have.


----------



## Raymond (May 8, 2009)

*I like to think of them as my magical mittens.*

I wear them everyday now days myself climbing.
I was like you MD for years, gloves was for girls.  

Then one day I had my fill of sore hands and fingers. 
Bought a pair just till my hands healed up and been 
wearing them ever sense.

But then what do I know? I'm just a hacker but then
I am one of the best hackers around. :agree2:


----------



## TreEmergencyB (May 8, 2009)

this can go on forever im sure but as for wearing it because its the law.....

Do you wear your seat belt, its a law here in pa but i see cops w/o it on. The first guy i worked for been certified for 10 years or so dont wear a hard hat but always has his seat belt on??


----------



## tree md (May 8, 2009)

Raymond said:


> I wear them everyday now days myself climbing.
> I was like you MD for years, gloves was for girls.
> 
> Then one day I had my fill of sore hands and fingers.
> ...



I have worn the Atlas gloves in the winter myself but don't like to wear gloves when I climb. I think it causes more risk to the climber. I read about a climber getting his saw trigger pinned because of the gloves he was wearing. He cut himself out of the tree. Can't remember his name but it's the guy who wrote The Tree Climber's Companion.

The p***y mittens comment was a joke. It's what my foreman said to me when I asked him about a pair of gloves on the first construction job I worked pouring concrete at 17. I thought it was funny.


----------



## asthesun (May 8, 2009)

tree md said:


> I have worn the Atlas gloves in the winter myself but don't like to wear gloves when I climb. I think it causes more risk to the climber. I read about a climber getting his saw trigger pinned because of the gloves he was wearing. He cut himself out of the tree. Can't remember his name but it's the guy who wrote The Tree Climber's Companion.
> 
> The p***y mittens comment was a joke. It's what my foreman said to me when I asked him about a pair of gloves on the first construction job I worked pouring concrete at 17. I thought it was funny.



try batting gloves. walmart has them for like $20. they wont last long but you will like them. they're almost like surgical gloves


----------



## Mapleman (May 8, 2009)

tree md: Gloves? I call them pus*sy mittens. I, like Shigo, like to " touch trees". Grow a pair fag*gots.


I like getting intimate with trees too, feeling skin on wood, and never used gloves until I started climbing autumns and winters in the northeast. 

When the temps are below freezing or it's a cold rain, it's time for the pus*y mittens. Running saws for three decades has given me the dreaded "white finger syndrome." When I can't feel my fingers, I can't feel the saw or the wood. Also, I hate getting gas and oil in all those hand cuts--they never heal. 

Besides, my girlfriend likes it way more better when those smoother hands become pus*y mittens...


----------



## pdqdl (May 8, 2009)

Don't get me wrong, here. I'm not trying to pick a fight, just to get some folks to think a little more:

Anybody who calls someone else names for using safety equipment, protective equipment, or just plain anything to make a job easier is only trying to justify their backward, ignorant ways.

Think about it: what value is there in taking pride in doing things wrong, dangerous, uncomfortable, or dumb?


----------



## tree md (May 8, 2009)

pdqdl said:


> Don't get me wrong, here. I'm not trying to pick a fight, just to get some folks to think a little more:
> 
> Anybody who calls someone else names for using safety equipment, protective equipment, or just plain anything to make a job easier is only trying to justify their backward, ignorant ways.
> 
> Think about it: what value is there in taking pride in doing things wrong, dangerous, uncomfortable, or dumb?



If your talking about me I said the post was meant to be humorous. An ill fated attempt at humor I guess. Sorry if someone took it to heart. That was actually told to me one time though. 

Besides, I don't consider gloves PPE.


----------



## pdqdl (May 8, 2009)

They dam sure are if you are in a black locust!


----------



## tree md (May 8, 2009)

pdqdl said:


> They dam sure are if you are in a black locust!



OK, you got me there...


----------



## Groundman One (May 8, 2009)

tree md said:


> If your talking about me I said the post was meant to be humorous.



If yer gunna call a bunch o' guys "fag*gots", ya best puts a smiley in yer post, pardner. Otherwise, the boys, well, they jez don't reckon they know what to think 'bout wha'cher saying.


----------



## tree md (May 8, 2009)

Groundman One said:


> If yer gunna call a bunch o' guys "fag*gots", ya best puts a smiley in yer post, pardner. Otherwise, the boys, well, they jez don't reckon they know what to think 'bout wha'cher saying.



Gotcha! :jester:


----------



## pdqdl (May 8, 2009)

What you mean? He just can't spell very well.

Fagot: a bundle of sticks.
(perfectly normal reference for this website!)


----------



## tree md (May 8, 2009)

pdqdl said:


> What you mean? He just can't spell very well.
> 
> Fagot: a bundle of sticks.
> (perfectly normal reference for this website!)



Well I never claimed to be a genius... :crazy1:


----------



## Raymond (May 8, 2009)

Mapleman said:


> tree md: Gloves? I call them pus*sy mittens. I, like Shigo, like to " touch trees". Grow a pair fag*gots.
> 
> 
> I like getting intimate with trees too, feeling skin on wood, and never used gloves until I started climbing autumns and winters in the northeast.
> ...


Yeah I would say that is a little much there Sugarmaple.


----------



## Mapleman (May 8, 2009)

Raymond: Yeah I would say that is a little much there Sugarmaple.


Some puns are just too hard to resist, Ray. I guess it was the guido in me talking...


----------



## Raymond (May 8, 2009)

Mapleman said:


> Raymond: Yeah I would say that is a little much there Sugarmaple.
> 
> 
> Some puns are just too hard to resist, Ray. I guess it was the guido in me talking...


 Oh you're alright. I can tell you have a few trees under your belt. Welcome aboard


----------



## Raymond (May 8, 2009)

tree md said:


> I have worn the Atlas gloves in the winter myself but don't like to wear gloves when I climb. I think it causes more risk to the climber. I read about a climber getting his saw trigger pinned because of the gloves he was wearing. He cut himself out of the tree. Can't remember his name but it's the guy who wrote The Tree Climber's Companion.
> 
> The p***y mittens comment was a joke. It's what my foreman said to me when I asked him about a pair of gloves on the first construction job I worked pouring concrete at 17. I thought it was funny.


M.D. they have some nice gloves now days. 
You get in the habit of wearing them, you'd be hooked. 
Besides my wife likes my hands smooth and soft. 
OH God I am a candy ass huh?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tree md (May 9, 2009)

Raymond said:


> M.D. they have some nice gloves now days.
> You get in the habit of wearing them, you'd be hooked.
> Besides my wife likes my hands smooth and soft.
> OH God I am a candy ass huh?:hmm3grin2orange:



Oh I've got three different pairs of gloves. Just don't like climbing in them. Like Maplenan said tho, when it gets cold they sure feel good.

LOL, I had a young guy climbing for me that would break out the fingerless Micheal Jackson gloves when he would climb. I would start singing "Billy Jean is not my lover..."


----------



## Raymond (May 9, 2009)

tree md said:


> Oh I've got three different pairs of gloves. Just don't like climbing in them. Like Maplenan said tho, when it gets cold they sure feel good.
> 
> LOL, I had a young guy climbing for me that would break out the fingerless Micheal Jackson gloves when he would climb. I would start singing "Billy Jean is not my lover..."


LOL yeah I wore finger less glove when I was young, working for other guys.
They would give me a hardtime about'em. That's when I referred to them as my magical mittens. 

I would want to drop a lead my boss was unsure about. I would tell him I have the best view on the job, it'll be alright. 
Then when it was (like always) I gave the credit to my magical mittens.


----------



## booboo (May 9, 2009)

Raymond said:


> LOL yeah I wore finger less glove when I was young, working for other guys.
> They would give me a hardtime about'em. That's when I referred to them as my magical mittens.
> 
> I would want to drop a lead my boss was unsure about. I would tell him I have the best view on the job, it'll be alright.
> Then when it was (like always) I gave the credit to my magical mittens.



Cue up the Michael Jackson. I wear fingerless gloves when it's really cold. $5 Army surplus wool gloves, cut the fingers off, chuck 'em when they're too shredded.

 (too many of these last night...ouch)


----------



## outofmytree (May 11, 2009)

Groundman One said:


> We use these gloves almost all the time now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Interesting.


I wear those self same gloves for climbing. The grip on rope is great and if you cut the fingers off tying knots or opening karabiners is easy. 

As to the "never met a good climber that wore gloves" statement, I am good. Not as good as the guys who came 2nd and 3rd at this years state TCC. Who also wear the same gloves......


----------

